

How important is code review? - aj

For a project in a large organization, how important is it to get code reviewed?<p>Should it be a mandatory part of the QA or should it be optional with more emphasis on testing (unit and component)?
======
danw
Regular code reviews are important in a large organization I think as it helps
enforce code guidelines and share knowledge in how to code well. A huge plus
is you can see any new good techniques that a developer has used and can then
add it to any style guidelines you have.

~~~
cschneid
Even more importantly, you can catch and contain the shitty coders nice and
early.

